# Blue paint colours for 2000 VW New Beetle



## Bugme2 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi all. I bought used a 2000 New Beetle in what the owner said was "heaven blue". It is very pale, often mistaken for white but it is definitely a very pale blue. Not metallic. I'm having a hard time figuring out what paint to get for touch up .... heaven blue, vortex blue, aquarius blue, VW seems to have used a dozen blues since 2000. 

My car has black interior (except where panels are painted the pale blue colour) is a 5 speed with a sunroof. The outside is the solid pale blue. 

Any ideas? In an old thread here there was some talk about the colour being on 2001 models and somewhat rare. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Vapor Blue I think might be the name. Its either Vapor or Vortex. You should have a paint code on the car that you could google. You can also go over to NewBeetle.org. There are a bunch of threads over there about paint colors.


----------



## Bugme2 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks! I'll check out the website you suggest.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

Without seeing your car, it's highly likely that you have a Vapor blue New Beetle. They are rare, only 2,000 were made and they could only be purchased online from VW.com to promote their (at that time) new ability to sell cars online. The other color available was the Reflex Yellow New Beetle, also limited to 2,000 units.

According to *PaintScratch.com*, the color code is: *LG5A (Vapour Blue Metallic)*

:thumbup: Here's an old ad for the Vapor bug...


----------



## Bugme2 (Mar 31, 2011)

*That's Gretchen!*

Thanks very much for the ad, JimmyD. That's my car. I did a bit of research and apparently a certificate and trading cards were issued with the 2000 that were made in 2000. Sadly, those and the original flower did not make it to me, the fifth owner. I had no idea when I bought the car that it was a limited edition. All I knew was that it made me smile, and it continues to do so every time I look at it.


----------



## MyOtherRidesAVette (Nov 13, 2010)

A little more about your Blue Vapor (not Vapor Blue) New Beetle Special Edition

http://www.sebeetles.com/2000_n_beetle.htm

http://www99.epinions.com/auto-review-1407-CC79FFF-39258684-prod3

Read a related thread over on the "Org" here
http://newbeetle.org/forums/new-member-forum/49395-vapor-blue-newbie.html#post725872
and join us there!

MORAV


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

MyOtherRidesAVette said:


> A little more about your Blue Vapor (not Vapor Blue) New Beetle Special Edition


It's most definitely "Vapor Blue"... trust me, I almost bought one when they were released, and knew several people with a Vapor Blue bug. I probably still have some literature at home in my basement from VW about this edition. :thumbup:


----------

